# Fuentes Switch



## stronix (Jun 12, 2007)

Hola queria saber si tiene circuitos de fuentes switch, queria saber si son mejores que los transformador comunes para las potencias


----------



## angel (Jun 15, 2007)

lamentablemente no los tengo,
pero son mucho mejores, por que la salida es mas lineal que en rectificado con simples diodos
podrias probar con las fuente de computadores.


----------



## Dano (Jun 15, 2007)

En el foro de documentos hay un tema abierto que está en post-it que trata el tema, este fue abierto por el amigo Luciperrro.

Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 15, 2007)

Creo que Dano se refieres a este:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/

Y por favor stronix, utiliza el buscador antes de crear nuevos temas.

Saludos.


----------

